# What I need to work on



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I got some of the pictures back from the shoot I did with Sammy last Thursday. I love them but it does show that Sammy brings out the worst in my riding ability. At least now I know what I really need to focus on with when riding him. I do things with him I haven't done or thought much about in a long time and I have to constantly remind myself heels down toes up, sit up, eyes forward, rise on the outside leg, thumbs up. I don't have to do that with Caleigh. It's just so fun riding him and seeing him improve the little flaws are easy ones to iron out at least. Please excuse my bad posture, piano hands, odd expressions and every other rule break. Here's of my favorites. 
Please excuse the busted zipper and flaping boot backing on my left leg. Brand new boots and the zipper broke as soon as I got on. :evil: I took them back for a refund/replacement the next day.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow Sammy sure is a looker. And man is he huge! How tall is he?


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

He's an 18.3 Belgian


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow. How do you get on them?? lol


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, my gosh, he looks so great. I be he is the biggest blast *literally* to ride :lol:. He is such a majestic looking beastie and he makes you look soo tiny :wink:.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

he is amazing I love your pictures and you don't look that bad


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh my, just send that horse to me okay? Wow striking!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

He is amazing to ride. He listens great, moves at a smooth pace unless you're sitting his trot. He's coming along really well and his weight is slowly getting up to where it needs to be. He's so fun to just run with under saddle. He flies. 
I get on him using a mounting block normally but at this arena we hauled to for the shoot there wasn't a mounting block so I found a big boulder rock thing and lined him up to that. Normally with Caleigh I just drop my stirrup down and get on from the ground but my legs don't reach that high with him.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Oh, my gosh, he looks so great. I be he is the biggest blast *literally* to ride :lol:. He is such a majestic looking beastie and he makes you look soo tiny :wink:.


He's very fun. He makes Caleigh look little too. I forget how tall he is and it's always a big jump down. I've taken to using his mane or hanging on to the back of the saddle so I don't land too hard. I rode a friends horse after him the other day, a 4 year old OTTB and I felt like I was going to crush him. He just felt so small and he's 17 hands! I guess it's just the more narrow build and shorter movement I'm not used to.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, I can only imagine. You should come ride Dobe. He's about as big a difference from that as you can get without dropping down to a pony. He's 14.3 and has the stride of a shetland :wink:.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

He is just adorable! His weight is coming along nicely! Love to see that he isnt getting fat..but bulky. Great job!

When I was riding Nico he was 14.2 and then I switched to Rosie who is 16.3 tall and 16.3 wide. Then I had to switch back to Nico and I swear I was riding a hackney! He felt so short and slight! He was short but slender was never something that would cross your mind when you saw him!

Beautiful pictures! You are so fortunate to have someone to take photos for you!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

He's a very good boy. I'm on a modeling site so I just sent a message to a few photographers to see if someone would like to take some picture for me. One said absolutely yes he could be there whenever so we arranged a time to meet at the arena. The second photographer wasn't available but still wants to take some pictures so we are arranging a shoot in the next month or so and he said he's interested in coming to some of the schooling shows too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

He is so freakin HUUUUGE!!! I actually think his build contributes to your lower leg problems as he is so wide that it makes it harder for you to keep your heels down and your toes forward, not a critique, just some consolation for ya 

Beautiful pictures, I especially love the one in your avatar, you guys look like you are flying!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

sarahver said:


> He is so freakin HUUUUGE!!! I actually think his build contributes to your lower leg problems as he is so wide that it makes it harder for you to keep your heels down and your toes forward, not a critique, just some consolation for ya
> 
> Beautiful pictures, I especially love the one in your avatar, you guys look like you are flying!


Thank you for the suggestion!
It could be but I think it's more his movement and I was wearing brand new unbroken boots. My normal riding boots I don't seems to have a big problem. And my avatar I had him in a full gallop and it felt like we were flying. It's amazing when he's at full speed!

Those new boots were hell trying to keep my heels down and with the busted zipper I don't think that helped. He's pretty thin at the moment (working on that) and deep through the chest so maybe it's because I really don't have a lot of thickness under me to grab yet? My mare was dangerously huge when I got her and didn't have any problems with my legs and heels. I'm pretty used to riding big. 

I think it's his movement that I'm still not completely used to. His trot I've gotten down but his canter and gallop pull me forward at the beginning and throw me back at the end. The middle of it I'm centered and evened out with him but that start and stop gets me. It'll take practice. It's so big and up and forward I'm not used to a horse that literally lifts and jumps into a canter and hops out of it.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

What do you need to work on?

Get rid of that ugly horse and give him to me!!!!

Seriously, you look absolutely fantastic and so does the horse. Just wonderful.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

haha! You're welcome to come play with him! 
Thank you for the compliments!


----------



## africanstardust (Sep 6, 2010)

Oh my word, he is absolute *gorgeous* and you guys look amazing together! Oh wow.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow, he is just gorgeous. You guys look great together!


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Great pictures!


----------



## dizzynurse (Jul 7, 2010)

I agree with everyone else! Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

wow that's a big horse. your equ doesn't look bad on him. just remember not to do puppy dog paws on him, your heels need to go down - but you've already mentioned that . roll your shoulders back and you'll probably gain a better set, fixing your lower leg. he looks so much fun to ride!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Yeah I think puppy paws are the hardest habit I need to break. He's a blast to ride it's just different and I have to remember things I that normally come naturally on other horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Wow! What a stunning picture. His mane is flowing and did you notice that your beautiful hair is flowing like his! Makes me wish I had long hair.

Agree with everyone, you two are gorgeous together!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

WOW. He is MASSIVE! Heehee. He looks awesome though... can i have him? =) pretty please? lol. Very nice pictures too


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow. He's gorgeous. You should let me come ride him! ::wink wink, nudge nudge:: =D


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

You're welcome to come over and take him for a spin! The more people on him the better and he's doing great with it!

and thank you Pumpkin and Walkamile!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Really!?


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes really. I don't know where in Washington you though so it may or may not be a bit of a drive for you. He's in gig harbor which is about 15 minutes from me in U.P/Tacoma
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

OMG i want your horse he is absolutly amazing....I would love to draw him if thats ok.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Go right ahead! I can email you lots of pictures if you need anymore pictures! I'd love to see a drawing of him!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tala (Sep 1, 2010)

drafts4ever said:


> Yes really. I don't know where in Washington you though so it may or may not be a bit of a drive for you. He's in gig harbor which is about 15 minutes from me in U.P/Tacoma
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I may be moving back to Washington in a year or so. I'll totally be another guinea pig for him!  

And ladybugsgirl, I was thinking about drawing him too! I used to be an excellent horse artist, but I haven't drawn a horse in years.. *googles horses to find a good one to draw lol* I might draw Sammy still, but I wanna draw some horses in the wild.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Drafts, I live in Everett. About an hour and a half to two hours. Do you have a Facebook? Add me [Leigha Maland] and we can make sure we aren't crazies. Then I'd love to meet up! You just gotta give me awhile to save up the gas money, haha.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes I do have a facebook! I'll add you as soon as I can!
Tala: when you are in Washington again just let me know! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow he is massive! Usually I think when they start to get that big they loose some of their "prettyness" but he is beautiful! If he comes up missing it wasn't me! 

What size girth did you have to get for him? O_O


----------



## Tala (Sep 1, 2010)

Aww, my boyfriend doesn't wanna go back to Washington after all. He wants to go to Texas and start a ranch. I'm trying to convince him to move to Colorado at least! Texas is sooo hot. I'm ready to leave behind these 110 degree summers and go north! But anyway, Sammy is a gorgeous horse and I'd be lucky to meet him one day


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you! well if you're ever in the area, even just to visit send me a note!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

QHDragon said:


> Wow he is massive! Usually I think when they start to get that big they loose some of their "prettyness" but he is beautiful! If he comes up missing it wasn't me!
> 
> What size girth did you have to get for him? O_O


He and my mare wear a 54inch girth.


----------



## Tala (Sep 1, 2010)

Most def!


----------

